# Dwarf Gourami Tail bit off! Will it grow back?



## JonBurton (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey there I was wondering if my Dwarf Gourami's tail will grow back? I had a Gold Gourami in the tank and it was nibbling on it for a while when I was out with my family. I came back and his whole tail was pretty much off(the see through stuff) I was trying to take a picture for like 20 minutes but he is going way to fast for me.. Just let me know if you think it will grow back! Thanks


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry for the bad news but it probably won`t grow back.

Sorry for his loss


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If it's just the fin part with no blood, yea he should be fine. Just do lots of water changes to keep everything clean, you don't want infection setting in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JonBurton (Jun 30, 2012)

Olympia said:


> If it's just the fin part with no blood, yea he should be fine. Just do lots of water changes to keep everything clean, you don't want infection setting in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There has been no blood at all, so I hope it grows back. ( It doesn't seem to be effecting how he swims or moves, he swims really fast all the time.)


----------

